# USA Trains smoke gen with fan



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone 
I just received my 2 USAT smoke units.


The local museum, where I volunteer as an HO scale builder/decorator, wants to add "fire and smoke' to their sawdust burner (beehive) at the sawmill and I suggested they install a USAT smoke unit and some random flashing red, white, yellow LEDs that would operate for one minute when a visitor pressed a button.

We have a multi voltage buss all around the place so I can cut in just about anything required but what is the actual operating voltage at the fan and what is the operating voltage for the heating element? 
Thanks 

Dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The unit has a built in regulator, you can feed it 12v and it will run fine. I have never tested on lower voltages. 

You do not want to run directly to the element, you are bypassing the overheat circuits. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Just curious where did you buy them from and how much were they?

Ron


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

"Just curious where did you buy them from and how much were they?"

Direct from USAT. They're in their parts list on line. $25.00 or close to it. Only took a few days to get up this way.

Dave


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06 Mar 2012 07:50 PM 
The unit has a built in regulator, you can feed it 12v and it will run fine. I have never tested on lower voltages. 

You do not want to run directly to the element, you are bypassing the overheat circuits. 

Regards, Greg Thanks. The overheat could be an issue. I'll have to deal with that.

Dave


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

Is this the smoke generator? 

http://youtu.be/IKeHnltDTBA


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, but with the electronics bypassed, and the Zimo driving the fan and heating unit directly. 

I'm not sure what was purchased, but here is what makes smoke in a stock USAT loco, the heater and fan unit, connected to a regulator/controller board.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

I thought I recall a discussion on here a while ago about USA Trains smoke units, but there were two different models, one that was a lot more powerful than the other, but the more powerful one wasn't readily available.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a smaller, heater only smoke unit, runs on 5-6 volts, they are pretty much junk. 

They are the 2 square white boxes in the photo below.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

gotcha, so the one the OP bought is the stronger one


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

""There is a smaller, heater only smoke unit, runs on 5-6 volts, they are pretty much junk."" 
I understand that's the case. It's the newer model that I have. Another question: How long does a 'fill up' last. I'll probably have to have a timer in the public system so it doesn't run out all at once. Presently the trains run for 5 minutes when the public pushes the 'go' button.

Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Really depends on the oil and how you will drive them. 

Are you using the USAT board? What voltage? 

I'd use the board, run from about 12 volts and expect about 10-20 minutes of run time.

If it was in a stationary building, I'd plumb an extra oil reservoir. 


Greg


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, we have a 12VDC buss around the building so finding out that it is a 12 cct was good news. I expect I'll use whatever oil is readily available. ???? Something from Art Knapps probably as there's no supply in town here. Your suggesting there is quite a difference in who's oil is put in the burner. Guess USAT would be the best because we want a bunch of smoke. Any help in that regard?

I may even invest in a proper board for it so the 'over heat' will kick it off. Saves all the relay and timer issues. 


Dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So are you using the USAT (as shown) board or not? 

You won't be able to run it without the board unless you arrange for a regulated power supply and limit it to keep from overheating, even then you risk burn out because you won't be sensing when the fluid is out. 

Greg


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah. We have 2 of the newer models.

My plan was to run them using the available regulated 12VDC that's distributed around the museum and add timers so when the 'activity' button is pushed by the kids the smoke unit would run for 2 - 3 minutes and shut down BUT as you say, the staff wouldn't be able to be there to fill the reservoir all the time.

So, I guess I'm going to have to spring for a USAT circuit board. Not a great deal of $$$$ and far easier to do.

Appreciate the help though. I was just trying to do it all on the cheap. Haha

Dave


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Some cool clips of this indoor G enthusiast's smoking locos, one below with a custom smoke generator (Ironically NYC pulling UPs !!). When I tried to demo another custom smoke generator design in a recent trip to Singapore, everyone fled the room.










Cheers, Victor.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, there's a number of high volume units, and these clips are with a Zimo DCC decoder controlling the fan and heating element directly. 

Realize while this yields impressive results, and I will be using Zimo's in exactly the same way, there is NO protection against running dry, i.e. no sensing circuit to detect overheating situations. 

Greg


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Now that's a brilliant idea - possible with a tiny sensor to indicate smoke overload condition reached. (It actually should sense 'low reservoir level state' and shut the smoke gens off).

Cheers.
Victor


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Those sawdust burners (beehive burners) are a great hit with visitors. As of right now the guest has to hold down a button for 20 - 30 seconds in order to see the smoke rise through the flickering 'fire' but I'm waiting for some 1 minute timer relays that will take that issue away.

Dave


----------

